# Grand Lodge of Michigan withdraws recogntion from the Shrine



## cemab4y (Nov 28, 2011)

Read all about it:

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2011/11/gl-of-michigan-withdraws-recognition-of.html


----------



## Benton (Nov 28, 2011)

Saw that. Interesting. I wonder if this is just a bump in the road, or if it will be used to wedge the Shrine away from Masonry.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 30, 2011)

Like so many other comments I have read on other forums and in some of the articles dealing with it, I wonder if it isn't the first step in the Shrine dropping the Master Mason requirement all together. My question is how that will affect the Shrine overall and Masonry?


----------



## MikeMay (Dec 1, 2011)

If this remains an isolated incident within Michigan it will be a bump in the road.  There may be more to this story than has been written so hopefully cooler heads prevail and this doesn't turn into something damaging for Freemasonry in general and the Shrine specifically.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 1, 2011)

Tue. I hope it remains isolated. With everything that has been reported so far there has to be more to the story. Something just seems off with the Shrine ignoring their own rules.


----------



## cog41 (Apr 23, 2012)

Whatever came of this and the episode involving the shrine out of Arkansas?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 24, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing the other day myself.


----------



## cog41 (Apr 25, 2012)

Somebody knows something.
Round up the usual suspects. We'll make'em talk.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 26, 2012)

No change here in Arkansas...  The Shrine is still a clandestine organization so far as the Grand Lodge is concerned.  The GM's letter was supposed to be read in at least three stated communications per lodge, and as that is winding down, GL letters are going out in small batches to the Shriners who've been more or less turning a blind eye to the edict, warning them to shape up, or ship out.  I don't see any improvement in the situation until maybe after the Shrine holds its national convention and new elections late this summer sometime.


----------



## cog41 (Apr 26, 2012)

Humm?
Looks like complete separation is on it's way.

Keep us posted.


----------

